# Food Safety News Sun 11/17/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 17, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sun 11/17/2019 4:00 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Experts discuss food hygiene, allergens and STEC at Codex meeting*
By News Desk on Nov 17, 2019 12:03 am The Codex Committee on Food Hygiene met in Cleveland, Ohio earlier this month to talk about food allergen management, biological foodborne outbreaks and guidelines to control E. coli. Codex Alimentarius is a collection of standards, guidelines and codes of practice adopted by the Codex Alimentarius Commission, which was established by the World Health Organization (WHO)...  Continue Reading


----------

